# birds eye chicken breast



## delhibuilder

it contains 90% chicken breast is this ok?


----------



## TaintedSoul

I've eaten loads of these and they really nice. But cutting them never felt like cutting a piece of chicken breast? what's the other 10%?


----------



## BabyYoYo

Why not just get normal chicken breast from the butchers and help save the planet?

(By buying from a butcher you wont get any of this extra packaging these things normally come in... thought I should be explicit in this case incase it was misinterpreted!)

lol

Good idea methinks and you'll be getting 100% chicken breast


----------



## delhibuilder

water,rice,starch,olive oil,lemon juice,lemon juice concertrate,salt,grlic puree,black pepper.

marinate is breadcrumb(whet flour,salt,yeast,dextrose,vegetable oil,) olive oil, black pepper.

protein per fillet.

29 grams

carbs-11g

of which sugars 0.3

fat 8.3.

of which saturate 1.7

fibe 0.3

sodium 0.42.

theres 2 fillets in there.


----------



## delhibuilder

BabyYoYo said:


> Why not just get normal chicken breast from the butchers and help save the planet?
> 
> (By buying from a butcher you wont get any of this extra packaging these things normally come in... thought I should be explicit in this case incase it was misinterpreted!)
> 
> lol
> 
> Good idea methinks and you'll be getting 100% chicken breast


i always get from my butcher, esp after training and before sleeping i have lean chicken from the butchers.

just ws wondering about what i have just eaten, seems harmless, lthough expensive as its 3 pounds per 280 and i can get a 300g chicken for half the price.


----------



## irwit

its made from chicken breast but what they call chicken breast and we do are 2 different things. They mash all the chicken up and reform it into the shape of a breast. Thats why it doesnt cut like a real chicken breast. Eat at your own risk to be honest.


----------



## trickymicky69

the birds eye simply chicken range is not reformed, just breaded.


----------



## Spangle1187

Best to buy from your butcher, that way if you want you can make sure you get free range and then add you own spices etc:thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22

It's just not good, is it.


----------



## Lost Soul

Seen more chickens in a suicide bombers cult than I have in the birds eye factory, less salt in the dead sea and more quality in a Rik Wallers B sides CD priced at 99p

Does that answer it for you?


----------



## El Ricardinho

birds eye food in comparison to say bernard matthews is night and day. Birds eye simply range is bang-on no problems at all.


----------



## andyboro

I never buy processed anything these days... no reason to for me and i like to know exactly what it is that im cooking.


----------



## trickymicky69

Our foodPoultry - Coated poultry

Simply Chicken in Batter

Simply 4 Whole Marinated Chicken Fillets in a light & crispy batter.

Pack of 4 - 440g

Ingredients

Chicken Breast (73%), Batter, Breadcrumb, Marinade, Sunflower Oil.

Batter Water, Wheat Flour, Wheat Starch, Maize Flour, Salt, Mustard, Palm Oil, Baking Powder (contains Raising Agents: E450, E500)*, Skimmed Milk Powder, Yeast Extract.

Breadcrumbs Wheat Flour, Salt, Vegetable Oil, Dextrose, Yeast.

Marinade Water, Tapioca Starch, Salt.

Why does it say 73% chicken breast if it's made with 100% chicken breast?

100% chicken breast means we use only chicken breast meat in our range. The other 27% relates to the other tasty ingredients such as the coating.

Allergens Contains Wheat, Milk, Mustard.

-Although great care has been taken to remove all bones, some may remain.

-*E450 and E500 are the basic ingredients of Baking Powder, which is used to make the batter light and crispy.

doesnt seem that bad? admittedly plain meat is better but this must be better than most ready meals


----------



## Madeira Jon

a HUGE amount of the chicken in the supermarkets are in fact imported from Thailand! God knows what steroids they had had pumped into them! However the same goes for British beef1 The calfs have growth steroids injected into them for obvious reasons.


----------



## Slamdog

most of the meat is MRM.. mechanically reclaimed... they use steam and rollers or flails to strip the last bits of meat off the bones.. they then shove it in a mincer, mash it together with a few e numbers and binding agents and then flog it to the public as healthy food...


----------



## pj_11

be very careful about what meat you eat - these days you could be buying anything! As for the pre packed/cooked chicken like birds eye - forget about it - stick with fresh, pure, organic, free range meats. LOL - that is if u can afford it!


----------

